# Opt out back on table.



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Hopefully this will gain traction. But, would the POTUS sign off. http://hardwoodfloorsmag.com/editor...008&t=Bill-Introduced-to-Restore-OptOut-Provi


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

So I guess this home would be eligible for the opt out, if reinstated.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> So I guess this home would be eligible for the opt out, if reinstated.


Yep

It would be interesting to see what precautions they take when they level it.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

With an opt-out, I assume there would be no threat of government-fines. 
But wouldn't working (ext) w/o following RRP still leave me liable for any injuries incurred by the neighbors?
I'd be nice if by signing an opt-out, the HO also assumed that responsibility.

Bring it back/don't bring it back...at this point I probably wouldn't do things much different either way.

I might be tempted to skip the yellow tape and caution signs though..I hate those.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

It appears that in order to cure one extreme, another extreme is being considered.

One would hope that anyone with half a brain could realize that interiors and exteriors present different dangers to different people and that any rules should not treat all situations identically.

As with any regulation, writing them to target the specific problem is important, and the critters in DC don't have a very good track record. It's all or nothing. 

And as we have all mentioned before, homeowners still need to be held responsible to NOT endanger their own children (and visiting friends) when doing work themselves or hiring non-complaint contractors. I wrote the other week about passing by a house in which a guy was machine sanding the windows in a three season porch. No protection for him and no containment in this residence that was at least 80 years old. When I passed that house on Tuesday there was a For Sale sign up. IMO, that house is a time bomb if the next owner has small children.

Definitely the rules need to be rewritten, but I am not sure these new ones are not politically motivated. Interesting on the timing, even though people forget when the RRP rule was being initially formulated.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

My take http://bloggingpainters.com/rrp-opt-out-returning/


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> Hopefully this will gain traction. But, would the POTUS sign off. http://hardwoodfloorsmag.com/editor...008&t=Bill-Introduced-to-Restore-OptOut-Provi


To gain traction will all be in the type of finish they use.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I might be tempted to skip the yellow tape and caution signs though..I hate those.


In the actual law itself, no yellow tape is required.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

The return of the opt-out is only going to confuse the hell out of our clients.


----------

